
Pence Will Control All Coronavirus Messaging from Health Officials - dilap
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/27/us/politics/us-coronavirus-pence.html
======
JohnFen
Which means that we can't trust any official statements from health officials.

~~~
staticautomatic
You can definitely trust them when they say there's been an outbreak in
Alabama.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Dorian%E2%80%93Ala...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Dorian%E2%80%93Alabama_controversy)

------
downerending
Meh. Not really fair to criticize the government for not having coherent
messaging and then to criticize them again for attempting to have coherent
messaging.

This isn't China--if the official word is intentionally incorrect, I guarantee
the truth will leak out.

~~~
vb6sp6
No one is criticizing "the government" for trying to organize a way to have
coherent message.

People are criticizing "the government" for installing a partisan to control
the messaging. Especially when "the government" has accused members of one
political party of using this crisis to weaken "the government".

------
CaptainZapp
God help America!

I mean that seriously.

------
lowdose
Is Trump throwing Mike under the bus just before the elections?

